# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Privatno rodilište 6. dio

## babel

Cure koje idete kod Podobnika znate li možda šta se dogodi ako beba kojim slučajem zaradi bakteriju ili nešto slično?
Di onda ostaje? Plača li se to ekstra?
Di budu roditelji a nisu iz Zg-a?

----------


## misliteljica

> Cure koje idete kod Podobnika znate li možda šta se dogodi ako beba kojim slučajem zaradi bakteriju ili nešto slično?
> Di onda ostaje? Plača li se to ekstra?
> Di budu roditelji a nisu iz Zg-a?


Imaju ugovor s Rebrom, tako su nam rekli na trudničkom tečaju, premale ili bolesne bebe idu na Rebro. Pretpostavljam da se to ne plaća jer ipak je Rebro državna bolnica i sva osigurana djeca se tamo liječe besplatno.

Na Rebru imaju navodno najbolji neonataloški odjel, ali tamo nema rodilišta pa pretpostavljam da mama ostane u Podobniku, a dijete ide na Rebro. Ali ako te baš zanima, nazovi i pitaj. Oni su jako ljubazni.

----------


## babel

Hvala ti puno.
Mogla bi nazvati samo se još mislin di bi i šta bi a do poroda iman...dosta.
I čeka me carski a cijena za njega je neloša tako da stvari moran dobro izvagati.

----------


## velika.jabuka

dok sam bila na pregledu čula sam da su jednu trudnicu (nisam uspjela skužiti okolnosti, osim da je porod krenuo dosta prerano i da ide na carski) poslali u Petrovu.. a po novinama je pisalo da surađuju s Merkurom.

----------


## velika.jabuka

misliteljice, imamo sličan termin poroda! mi našeg dečkića očekujemo oko 27.4.  :Smile: 

malo me brine pitanje kapaciteta rodilišta.. kaj ti misliš o tome? Podobnik mi je rekao da nema problema, ali me ipak frka da iz tog ili bilo kojeg drugog razloga neću moći ići kod njega nego da ću morati u bolnicu.. 
brrr..

i još jedno pitanjce. ja preglede plaćam 600 kn, a pročitala sam na više mjesta da druge cure plaćaju 500? idem kod njega od početka..

----------


## misliteljica

> misliteljice, imamo sličan termin poroda! mi našeg dečkića očekujemo oko 27.4. 
> 
> malo me brine pitanje kapaciteta rodilišta.. kaj ti misliš o tome? Podobnik mi je rekao da nema problema, ali me ipak frka da iz tog ili bilo kojeg drugog razloga neću moći ići kod njega nego da ću morati u bolnicu.. 
> brrr..
> 
> i još jedno pitanjce. ja preglede plaćam 600 kn, a pročitala sam na više mjesta da druge cure plaćaju 500? idem kod njega od početka..


Mislim da kapacitet nije problem. Sada imaju dovoljno apartmana (otvorili su novu zgradu), a eventualno problem mogu biti same rađaone kojih ima dvije. Rekla je babica da su jednom imali 4 poroda u isto vrijeme, ali da su bebe dolazile s razmacima pa da su ipak nekako to uspjeli izvesti... ali tako i onako - ja bi radije rodila u apartmanu kod Podobnika (ili na podu baš me briga), samo da ne moram u državno rodilište ... Što se tiče plaćanja, ja ne idem kod Podobnika osobno, nego kod dr. Gebauer, htjela sam ići kod žene, možda je u tome fora jer i ja plaćam 500, platila sam 700 samo kad su mi snimali film.

Zašto ne dođeš na vježbe? imaš još dosta do termina, dobre su za opću fizičku spremu, a svaki put i istračamo sve o porodima (sve smo trudne) pa nisam više toliko ovisna o forumima   :Smile:

----------


## velika.jabuka

ja svaki put dobijem dvd s filmićem i cd sa slikama.. no nije važno. prezadovoljna sam. 

dijelim tvoje mišljenje o porodu u apartmanu..  :Wink: 

a što se vježbi tiče.. jednom tjedno doma imam masažu pa s fizioterapeutkinjom radim i vježbe disanja (iako mi se to sve skupa ne čini kao neka velika mudrost, tri tipa disanja..).. tečaj smo odradili u Petrovoj (9x po 2h!) čisto iz straha/fobije da ću morat ić u bolnicu pa da imamo potvrdu s kojom moj mužić može biti prisutan na porodu u bilo kojoj bolnici u Zg.

kaj vi radite na vježbama, koliko upoće traju?

----------


## misliteljica

Vježbe su dva puta tjedno po jedan sat (termin je utorak i četvrtak u 17), ne radi se disanje, nego vježbe istezanja na lopti, neki blagi stretching, tako nešto. Disanje smo radili u subotu u drugom terminu. Pa eto, ako te zanima, nazoveš ili pitaš sestru u ginekološkoj ambulanti.

----------


## mačkulina

Pitanje za vježbe:

- kolike su grupe i koliko to košta?

----------


## mačkulina

ja sam kod njih u bolnici ležala prije 15 dana 6 dana pa sam se sa svim naveliko upoznala.. a najviše sa osobljem

----------


## Isabel

> a što se vježbi tiče.. jednom tjedno doma imam masažu pa s fizioterapeutkinjom radim i vježbe disanja (iako mi se to sve skupa ne čini kao neka velika mudrost, tri tipa disanja..)..


Please malo mi bolje opiši te masaže, i vježbice. Ja idem jednom tjedno na masažu, ali to je ova kozmetićka (curka nije fizioteraspeut) pa nisam baš prezadovoljna, jer imam u ramanima i gormnjem dijelu leđa puno onih mlječnih kvrgi za koje mi treba stručna ruka da ih sredi, pa bi mi fizioterapeut, koji malo zna o trudnoći i još ako dolazi doma bio pun pogodak :D. 
I koja je cijena? Hvala... Info može i na PP  :Kiss: 





> Pitanje za vježbe:
> 
> - kolike su grupe i koliko to košta?


Ovo i mene zanima...   :Grin:

----------


## misliteljica

Sada nas ima samo 3 u grupi i košta 450 kn mjesečno.

----------


## mačkulina

Thx.. i možeš li objasniti što tamo radite, koliko dugo traje, koliko tjedno puta je termin??

----------


## misliteljica

> Thx.. i možeš li objasniti što tamo radite, koliko dugo traje, koliko tjedno puta je termin??


Pls vidi par postova više.

----------


## aro32

Unaprijed se ispričavam što je ovo post s naglaskom na cijene, ali mi se čini da se o tome najmanje priča.
A u ovoj današnjoj situaciji, mislim da nije nepristojno...

_Sažé (ispravite me ako griješim):_

Prvi kontrolni pregled preporučuju od 30. tjedna, a najkasnije od 37. tjedna pa do poroda (ne znam koliko često). Treba se naručiti početkom mjeseca, jer se brzo popune termini.
Pregled + UZV + planiranje poroda (razgovor) traju oko sat vremena. Cijena je 500 kn, sa snimanjem DVD-a i slikice na CD-u 700 kn. (na tel. su mi jednom rekli 800, drugi put 600, ne znam...)

- prirodni porod (vaginalni): 14.500 kn,
- porod u vodi: 18.000,
- carski rez: 24.000,
- epiduralna: 2.000,
- matične stanice: 1.000, (ne kuž'm, ako doniraš banci, zašto moraš još i platiti :?)
- Rh faktor i zaštita: 500,
- KG u slučaju žutice: 200
- boravak supruga u bolnici: 550 po danu (prije je bilo uključeno u cijenu, tko zna što su još izbacili...)
_*cijene su bez PDV-a_

+7% na karticu ili rate

- vježbe za trudnice: 450 kn (8-9h)
- tečaj za trudnice: 700 kn (oko 10 h)

---
A sad, komentari i pitanja:




> ... da li si morala nešto doplatiti radi komplikacija?
> - Ne ništa, platila sam cijenu vaginalnog poroda.


Načuh da se nekima račun popeo za duplo, ili čak do 48.000. :shock: 
Bojim se da se to meni ne desi (kakav sam srećković), jer ću tako pasti u depru kad mi dođe platit', da će sva njihova ljubaznost pasti u kanalizaciju. Jedva ću nakamčiti ovih petnajs' (plus kontrole) i otplaćivat ću ih godinu dana, ali sve preko toga u ovoj financijskoj situaciji nije mi dobra opcija. No, da se razumijemo, ja želim dati za bebinu (i moju) dobrobit, ali ako to krene nekamo neplanirano... jaooo
Neki me odgovaraju, kažu: "potroši to za bebu, kolica, hranu...". Smatram da ovo upravo jest investicija za bebu (oprema je u drugom planu) i ne žalim novca za svoj i njen duhovni mir. Sve dotle dok time ne plaćam skupu medicinsku opremu, medikalizaciju i 'šamar u lice (bio on tek neljubazno osoblje ili ljubazno visok račun)' - fak, to mogu dobiti i gratis od države. :/

*Pitanje:* Što je uključeno u 14.500 (17.690) kn i kako tek tako može skočiti cijena?




> platila sam 700 samo kad su mi snimali film


*Pitanje:* Znači, može i bez filma? Jer to mi nije bitno, a želim eliminirati sve irelevantne troškove.




> 1. ...možemo li vjerovati da se neće miješati u porod koji protječe dobro..?
> 2. ...rado bih čula nekoga tko je imao vaginalni porod bez komplikacija i kakav je bio tretman, tj. da li su se nepotrebno miješali.


Po svemu sudeći, uopće nema razloga sumnjati u njihovu stručnost i tretman, no i mene itekako zanimaju iskustva žena koje išle roditi kod njih prirodno, ne-forsirano, ne-inducirano i ne-medikalizirano. Može li neki *friški info?*
Je li tko potpisao izjavu u slučaju odbijanja ili _Izjavu o pristanku_ na medicinske zahvate (na istom papiru su obje opcije)? Ja bih ovo prvo, pa da se ev. dogovaramo o pojedinačnoj intervenciji (ne želim u đuture sve odbiti niti pak sve u paketu prihvatiti).




> ...poslali na carski u Petrovu...


*Pitanje:* Ukoliko dođe do komplikacija, može li se to na ovaj način? Ako te pošalju negdje drugdje, plaćaš li onda njima i koliko?


*Pitanje:* Ima li tko viziju o čemu je predavanje "Alternativni načini poroda" koje drži dr. Habek?

----------


## misliteljica

Evo da doprinesem temi s par odgovora (nemam naravno odgovore na sva pitanja):




> Prvi kontrolni pregled preporučuju od 30. tjedna, a najkasnije od 37. tjedna pa do poroda (ne znam koliko često).


Pregledi su mi bili jednom mjesečno do 34. tjedna, onda nakon 2 tjedna, nakon toga svaki tjedan (znači od 37. tjedna), a kad i ako prođeš termin svaki drugi dan. Ja se naručim za idući put čim završim s pregledom, a termini se zbilja brzo popunjavaju, osobito kod Podobnika, kod ostalih doktora je malo bolje.

Vježbe i tečaj nisu obavezni, ali su po meni dobrodošli.




> - matične stanice: 1.000, (ne kuž'm, ako doniraš banci, zašto moraš još i platiti :?)


Koliko sam ja shvatila iz brošure zaklade A. Rukavine, a koju sam pročitala u čekaonici kod dr. Podobnika, ako doniraš ne plaća se, već troškove snosi zaklada. Uzimanje se plaća ako je privatno pohranjivanje. Ali najbolje da to još jednom provjeriš.





> ...da se nekima račun popeo za duplo, ili čak do 48.000. :shock: 
> Bojim se da se to meni ne desi (kakav sam srećković), jer ću tako pasti u depru kad mi dođe platit', da će sva njihova ljubaznost pasti u kanalizaciju


Mislim da se stalno brkaju teme, u privatnom rodilištu ja ne plaćam ljubaznost nego stručnost, posvećenost meni kao pacijentu i mojem djetetu i njegovom dolasku na svijet. Što se tiče apartmana, hrane itd. to je lijepo, ali iskreno meni nije presudno, iako se svi slažemo da je prokleta sramota s čim državne bolnice hrane trudnice i žene koje doje.




> Jedva ću nakamčiti ovih petnajs' (plus kontrole) i otplaćivat ću ih godinu dana, ali sve preko toga u ovoj financijskoj situaciji nije mi dobra opcija. No, da se razumijemo, ja želim dati za bebinu (i moju) dobrobit, ali ako to krene nekamo neplanirano... jaooo
> Neki me odgovaraju, kažu: "potroši to za bebu, kolica, hranu...".


Ja i idem u privatno rodilište u slučaju da nešto krene neplanirano..jer da znam da će sve biti standardni porod, vjerojatno bi spremila pare u džep i otišla iduće godine s mužem na Maldive. Međutim, ja baš za slučaj da ne bude sve optimalno, želim biti u Podobniku. 

Zaista mi je tužno da SVE rodilje u Hrvatskoj nemaju te uvjete i zahvalna sam što mogu ići u privatno rodilište (i to što sada postoji i to što si ga mogu priuštiti). Svaka od nas zaslužuje takav tretman u tim ključnim trenucima u životu.




> Smatram da ovo upravo jest investicija za bebu (oprema je u drugom planu) i ne žalim novca za svoj i njen duhovni mir. Sve dotle dok time ne plaćam skupu medicinsku opremu, medikalizaciju i 'šamar u lice (bio on tek neljubazno osoblje ili ljubazno visok račun)' - fak, to mogu dobiti i gratis od države.


ovo zbilja ne razumijem - što si htjela s ovim reći? I moram reći, ništa od države nije GRATIS; i to plaćamo, svaki mjesec.




> platila sam 700 samo kad su mi snimali film
> 			
> 		
> 
> *Pitanje:* Znači, može i bez filma? Jer to mi nije bitno, a želim eliminirati sve irelevantne troškove.


naravno




> 1. ...možemo li vjerovati da se neće miješati u porod koji protječe dobro..?


Apsolutno, ako ne želiš klizmu neće ti je dati, ako ne želiš drip neće ti ga dati itd...ali oni traže da ukoliko u pitanje dođe tvoja sigurnost ili sigurnost djeteta da oni mogu primjeniti neki medicinski postupak, s time da će te o svakom obavijestiti unaprijed.




> 2. ...rado bih čula nekoga tko je imao vaginalni porod bez komplikacija i kakav je bio tretman, tj. da li su se nepotrebno miješali.


Ja osobno iskustvo nemam (imat ću za 2 -3 tjedna pa ću vas detaljno izvjestiti) ali znam osobu koja je tamo rodila prije 3 tjedna i to prirodno, bez ijednog lijeka, došla je u rodilište već dobrano otvorena i rodila u vrlo kratkom vremenu. Nije bila ni rezana, a radilo se o prvorotkinji. Ono što su nam rekli je da puno žena dođe s vizijom da neće nikakve lijekove, žele prirodni porod i slično, ali se predomisle tijekom samog poroda i traže epiduralnu. Tako je od cca. 300 poroda, samo 2 dovršeno izgonom u vodi, iako je puno žena željelo rađati u vodi. Naime, nema epiduralne u vodi, pa se mnoge odustale u određenom trenutku i porod je dovršen van kade.

----------


## aro32

> Mislim da se stalno brkaju teme, u privatnom rodilištu ja ne plaćam ljubaznost nego stručnost, posvećenost meni kao pacijentu i mojem djetetu...


Nismo se shvatili: stručnost, tretman i komfor dolaze u paketu. Dakle, u stručnost i posvećenost pacijentu uopće ne sumnjam. Ostaje samo pitanje u kojem omjeru plaćam 'hotel s ****', u odnosu na dodatne moguće medicinske troškove koji bi mogli povisiti cijenu. A jedno od pitanja je bilo: "Što je uključeno u osnovnu cijenu", upravo u smislu medicinskih potreba mene kao klijenta (neću reći pacijenta, jer to nismo) ukoliko se javi takva potreba.




> Ja i idem u privatno rodilište u slučaju da nešto krene neplanirano...jer da znam da će sve biti standardni porod.


Tu se razilazimo u stajalištima. Ja niti ne očekujem da se kod njih desi nešto nepredviđeno, jer kod njih nema žurbe i sve je stvar dogovora, nitko te neće 'dripnut' jer im završava smjena.




> ništa od države nije GRATIS; i to plaćamo, svaki mjesec.


To ionako plaćamo, uopće ne računam da je to moja lova i zato rekoh _gratis_. I ne treba sumnjati da državna medicina ima dobru opremu, lijekove i stručnost za 'slučaj ako se nešto desi'. Samo što su tamo problem prenapučenost, žurba i rutina koji upravo i mogu dovesti do neplaniranog...




> ...znam osobu koja je tamo rodila prije 3 tjedna i to prirodno, bez ijednog lijeka, došla je u rodilište već dobrano otvorena i rodila u vrlo kratkom vremenu. Nije bila ni rezana, a radilo se o prvorotkinji. Ono što su nam rekli je da puno žena dođe s vizijom da neće nikakve lijekove, žele prirodni porod i slično, ali se predomisle tijekom samog poroda i traže epiduralnu.


Čitajući razne članke i forume o prirodnom i 'industrijskom' porodu, usporedbi državne i privatne prakse, dolazim do toga da se želim što je više moguće približiti tom 'prirodnom' (ne mogu doma, ipak želim stručnu osobu u blizini). Smatram da dobro podnosim bol, i ne sviđa mi se ideja o epiduralnoj. Radije bih da se pokrijem dekom po glavi i da me svi puste na miru (ako je moguće, hvala  :Embarassed: ).




> Ja osobno iskustvo nemam (imat ću za 2-3 tjedna pa ću vas detaljno izvjestiti)


Hvala unaprijed na izvješću.  :Smile:

----------


## icyoh

Misliteljica hvala puno na opširnim odgovorima. Ja polako počinjem razmišljati o drugom djetetu pa skupljam info jer planiram u privatno rodilište (L se rodio par dana nakon otvaranja p.rodilišta pa sam rodila na SD).

Uglavnom, ako Vam nije problem (mislim na cure koje će imati friška iskustva) pa da napišete koju riječ o samom porodu i sl.
Thnx i sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## POJOP

Bok svima,
prvi put se javljam, ali vec dugo citam i osjetila sam potrebu da se konacno i ja pridruzim. rodila sam pocetkom 11. mjeseca kod podobnika svoju drugu curicu. i prvi put me porodio prof. podobnik, samo je to tada bilo u merkuru. oba puta je bio carski rez zbog mioma na maternici. te noci kad sam primljena, jedna je zena rodila prirodnim putem, a i znam curu koja je takodjer rodila prirodno. Dakle, CIJENA: suprug i ja smo platili 27.450 kuna jer sam ostala dan duze u bolnici, bili smo jako na knap s novcem pa smo se malo iznenadili.donirala sam maticne stanice, to nisu naplatili, naplacuju samo onima koji daju stanice u privatnu banku. pregled kod podobnika svaki put kosta 600 kn, osim ako se radi i papa test, onda je 650 kn. Tri dana prije poroda naplatili su mi 400 kn, a zadnji dan na kontroli nije naplatio nista. profesor je iznimno strucan a uz to i jako neposredan, sa svima je na ti, vedar je, ima smisla za humor, zraci optimizmom. ako nekog zanima podrobnije o svemu, napisat cu, pozdrav

----------


## icyoh

Pojop mene zanima, no poslat ću Ti pp.

----------


## iirraarraa

imam pitanje za mame koje su rodile tamo a da nisu iz zg-a
ja se još predomišljam, ako bude sve ok sa trudnoćom, da li bi na carski ili prirono.
e sad ak se odlučim za prirodno, kak ću ja stič do zg-a, imam sat vremena do tamo u normalnim uvjetima.a moj termin je u 11 mj. mi smo sad putovali dva sata jer je bila saobračajka.
jel koja od vas to prošla?
pitat ću ih kad budem išla opet tamona kontrolu, ali baš me zanima iskustvo drugih žena

----------


## POJOP

ja sam jednom mjesecno iz splita dolazila na kontrolu, a zadnja tri tjedna smo iznajmili stan u zagrebu. buduci da si blize zg, mislim da ti je, zbog tvoje sigurnosti, dovoljno doci tjedan dana prije.

----------


## velika.jabuka

moja šogorica je prvu bebu rodila u roku od 1h nakon što je izašla iz kuće - jedva je stigla u bolnicu. tvrdi da nije osjetila trudove tj. da su bili tako slabi da je mislila da su lažni.
jedna prijateljica je iz ZG išla roditi u Rijeku, vožnja je trajala 2h i stigli su na vrijeme, ali je rekla da je nakon toga rodila vrlo brzo i da to sigurno ne bi ponovila.
koliko ja znam tj. prema onome što je meni Podobnik rekao, porod se normalno očekuje i do 10-ak dana prije službenog termina, tako da bih ja računala na neki smještaj u ZG dva tjedna prije termina.. al ja sam ziheraš.

----------


## iirraarraa

ma teško, to si nikako ne bi mogla organizirati.a i nema mi smisla.....
mislim da ću ja ipak na carski, svejedno to govorim cijelo vrijeme, ne znam otkud mi sad taj prirodni porod odjednom u glavi :?

----------


## aro32

> ne znam otkud mi sad taj prirodni porod odjednom u glavi :?


Ja znam.  8) 
Zato što je prirodni porod - prirodan (u, koja mudrost!), zdravstveno manje rizičan, brži je oporavak i bla, da ne bajam, hrpa članaka govori o tome.
Ti valjda želiš od zdrave osobe postati pacijent. To možeš uvijek, tvoj je izbor, ja samo govorim onako...   :Kiss:

----------


## iirraarraa

ma da, ali prvi put sam prirodno morala rodit svoju mrtvu bebicu, i rekla sam nikad više.ipak je tu psihička blokada nastala ogrooomna

----------


## Fidji

> ma da, ali prvi put sam prirodno morala rodit svoju mrtvu bebicu, i rekla sam nikad više.ipak je tu psihička blokada nastala ogrooomna


Svakako bi trebala raditi na tome u trudnoći da u porod, pa kakav god odabrala, uđeš vesela, optimistična i bez straha.

----------


## iirraarraa

radim na tome, i živim za dan kad će to sve bit gotovo i kad će mali sroljo ili srolja konaćno doć domaaaa  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## aro32

Ja se ispričavam, to je druga stvar.
Razumljivo je onda da te strah, ipak onda nisi od onih bespotrebno paranoičnih (a ima takvih, čudo jedno, vjerojatno mlađe cure (ne sve, da se tko ne uvrijedi  :Embarassed:  ))

----------


## aro32

E da, još nešto.
Preispitaj što se sve događalo prvi put i, ako odlučiš za prirodno, pokušaj izbjeći te situacije
(bilo da se radilo o nekim med. intervencijama koje su se mogle/trebale izbjeći ili o nedostatnom nadzoru bebe).
Možda ima nešto u tome, ne znam...  :/

----------


## iirraarraa

ma poduzeli smo ovaj put da se ništa tako ne dogodi, zato smo se i odlučili za privatno, jer vjerujemo da se to tam oneće dogoditi.......što se tiće samog čina poroda, tu nema šta, rađala sam, znala sam da nam je sin umro...imala sam poprilično brz porod, 6 sati a bio je veliki 3950 i 52 cm....tako da što se tog čina tiće, tu jedino psiha radi svoje.....ne želim više doživjeti prirodne trudove, jer bi svaki put pomislila jer pupčana kak treba, ne želim to više prolazit, ovo mi se čini nekako "manje traumatićno"

----------


## pinguica

> Bok svima,
> prvi put se javljam, ali vec dugo citam i osjetila sam potrebu da se konacno i ja pridruzim. rodila sam pocetkom 11. mjeseca kod podobnika svoju drugu curicu. i prvi put me porodio prof. podobnik, samo je to tada bilo u merkuru. oba puta je bio carski rez zbog mioma na maternici. te noci kad sam primljena, jedna je zena rodila prirodnim putem, a i znam curu koja je takodjer rodila prirodno. Dakle, CIJENA: suprug i ja smo platili 27.450 kuna jer sam ostala dan duze u bolnici, bili smo jako na knap s novcem pa smo se malo iznenadili.donirala sam maticne stanice, to nisu naplatili, naplacuju samo onima koji daju stanice u privatnu banku. pregled kod podobnika svaki put kosta 600 kn, osim ako se radi i papa test, onda je 650 kn. Tri dana prije poroda naplatili su mi 400 kn, a zadnji dan na kontroli nije naplatio nista. profesor je iznimno strucan a uz to i jako neposredan, sa svima je na ti, vedar je, ima smisla za humor, zraci optimizmom. ako nekog zanima podrobnije o svemu, napisat cu, pozdrav


Lijep pozdrav, ja već par mjeseci visim na ovom forumu pa evo da se napokon i malo pridružim. Prije par mjeseci nisam znala apsolutno ništa o porodu, a sad sam malo uz vas postala pametnija   :Kiss:  
Nakon svega što sam pročitala i ja bih najradije išla u privatnu kliniku (ako do tad uspijem zaraditi tolike pare, ali tek sam na početku drugog tromjesječja pa ima vremena).

Imam pitanje POJOP ako mi možeš objasniti, kažeš da je cijena na kraju bila 27.450kn. Da li je to s PDV-om ili bez?

----------


## iirraarraa

sa pdv-om, to je cijena za carski
24.000 je bez pdv-a

----------


## Isabel

Hello!

Mi smo u subotu bili na Otvorenim vratima Rodilišta, i zbilja se oduševili. Imala sam velika očekivanja temeljem pročitanog i nahvaljenog, ali još je i bolje (to su moji sadašnji dojmovi). Bile su još 3 trudnice pratnjama s nama, lijepo su nas dočekale sestra Tea i dr. Petra Podobnik koje su strpljivo dogovarale na 1001 pitanje nas trudnica   :Grin: , pričali o svakoj trudnici i njenoj situaciji posebno, imali turu po rađaonama, gledali kadu, upoznali se sa još sestrom Željkom i pedijatricom dr. Omejc, išli u apartmane... Divno  :D !

Meni se najviše dojmio i najbitniji mi je humani pristup, osjećaj da te netko stvarno sluša, stručni odgovori, povjerenje koje su nam ulili i osjećaj sigurnosti. Puno nam je manje bitan ambijent i uređenje, što je stvarno iznad očekivanja. Tamo sam dobila osjećaj da svatko zna svoj posao, obavlja ga sa zadovoljstvom i daje sve od sebe. 

Mi smo se svakako dogovorili da dođemo na prvi pregled kod njih negdje u 30.-31. tj., da provjerimo protoke i kako beba napreduje, te da s nekim od doktora sjednemo i prođemo još jednom sva pitanja.
Ja sam naime specifična, jer se vodim kao rizična trudnica radi gubitka bebice u prvoj trudnoći, i još time sam na heparinskoj terapiji do poroda i duže, te vrlo vjerojatno moram na planirani porod: inducirani ili carski.
Dakle, pada u vodu ona tvrdnja da uzimaju samo savršene i nerizične trudnoće i porode, jer ja to definitivno nisam   :Rolling Eyes:  . Nije se uopće pravilo pitanje :D oko toga bi li mogla tamo roditi ili ne, jer se to podrazumijeva, nebi im bila prva ni zadnja "heparinka" ni "rizična". 
Uglavnom, mi smo se ugodno iznenadili, oduševili i sad se toplo nadam da ćemo tamo "završiti"...

 :Kiss:  

Molim vas sad za malo pomoći, trebala bi se odlučiti za doktora tj. doktoricu tamo koja će me onda redovno od 30 tj. pregledavati UZV, jako nam je bitno da je stručnjak na tom području jer treba znati gledati protoke koji su nam sad pa nadalje najbitniji, napredovanje bebe, trenutnu težinu (što bolje procijeniti), vidjeti ako se beba slučajno prestane razvijeti i sl. Znači najboljeg UZV dijagnostičara tj. srtučnjaka. Jel bolja u tome dr. Zmijanac ili dr. Gebauer? I da je simpa i strpljivam, da ju mogu sve pitati, da nam objasni svaku situaciju i sl..

Hvala

----------


## marmelada

pridruzujem se svima koji su toliko odusevljeni poliknikom! 

pratimo trudnocu kod dr.Gebauer i preprezadovoljni smo! toliko je strpljiva i sve u svaki najmanji detalj objasni da sam naprosto iznenadjena   :Smile:   dolazim s hrpom pitanja (ipak je to prva trudnoca), pustim najprije nju da veli sve sto ima i pitanja i nedoumice vise nema.... za svaku preporuku!   :Wink:  
jednom mi, doduse, napravili zamjenu jer je dr. Gebauer bila sprijecena, a ja nisam htjela odgađat termin, pa me primio dr. Balenovic, i sve super, al nimalo toliko riječit. ni približno! cak bi mogla reci da sam bila poprilicno razocarana taj put..

----------


## pinguica

> sa pdv-om, to je cijena za carski
> 24.000 je bez pdv-a


Ali zar 24.000 + pdv ne bi trebalo biti 29.280? Da li se to računa po nekoj drugoj stopi pdv-a?

----------


## Isabel

> iirraarraa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sa pdv-om, to je cijena za carski
> 24.000 je bez pdv-a
> 
> 
> Ali zar 24.000 + pdv ne bi trebalo biti 29.280? Da li se to računa po nekoj drugoj stopi pdv-a?


Cijene su se mijenjale od 01.12. tako da ako je Pojop rodila prije toga, bilo je nešto jeftinije, plus možda je imala još koji dodatni trošak. Jel tebi bitna razlika da li je 28.500 ili 29.300? 



*Pinguica* znaći savjetuješ mi dr. Gebauer kao UZV stručnjaka?
 :Kiss:

----------


## Isabel

> iirraarraa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sa pdv-om, to je cijena za carski
> 24.000 je bez pdv-a
> 
> 
> Ali zar 24.000 + pdv ne bi trebalo biti 29.280? Da li se to računa po nekoj drugoj stopi pdv-a?


Normalan PDV od 22%, ne postoji drugi.

----------


## pinguica

> pinguica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  iirraarraa prvotno napisa
> ...


Razlika mi nije bitna, meni je jako nestabilna situacija sa parama, jedan mjesec imam 5kn drugi 15000kn, tako da se može dogoditi da na kraju imam 30000, a može se dogoditi da ću planirati porod u Rijeci. Ali ionako ne bih išla na carski, ja bi u vodi ili na stolčiću.

Nisam nikada bila u poliklinici Podobnik, tako da ti nemogu dati konkretan savjet, mogu suditi jedino po iskustvima drugih koje sam pročitala, a stekla sam jako dobar dojam.   :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

*Pinguica* jasno mi je . Ni nama nije s lovom baš lako, iskreno ne znam kako ćemo ako nećemo imati "sponzora"   :Grin:  . Ali, još smo daleko pa se s time ne opterečujem sada. Naravno da sam krivo napisala tvoje ime umjesto Marmeladinog, koja je pisala o dr. Gebauer.   :Kiss:  

trebalo je biti:
*Marmelada* znači savjetuješ mi dr. Gebauer kao stručnjaka za UZV?

Hvala   :Love:

----------


## sanjam71

Mislim da necete pogrijesiti niti sa dr. Zmijanec niti s dr. Gebauer. 
Mene je vodila dr. Gebauer i mogu samo reci da sam se uvije ugodno osjecala, dobila odgovore na sva pitanja a bebu je procjenila na 4.600 g a rodila se s 4.690, dakle tocna procjena   :Smile:

----------


## rena7

> .....a može se dogoditi da ću planirati porod u Rijeci. Ali ionako ne bih išla na carski, ja bi u vodi ili na stolčiću.



.... ajoj, kao da opisuješ moju životnu grešku....  :Sick:   sam kao nikada do tada. Isto sam bila u nedoumici između Ri i Podobnika i izabrala sam hm... Rijeku.

Tebi naravno sretno!

----------


## pinguica

> pinguica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> .....a može se dogoditi da ću planirati porod u Rijeci. Ali ionako ne bih išla na carski, ja bi u vodi ili na stolčiću.
> 
> 
> 
> .... ajoj, kao da opisuješ moju životnu grešku....   sam kao nikada do tada. Isto sam bila u nedoumici između Ri i Podobnika i izabrala sam hm... Rijeku.
> 
> Tebi naravno sretno!


jooooj, sad sam pročitala tvoju priču  :shock:  ja stvarno nisam osoba koja se zna svađati, a imam i tihi glas, ne bi me ni čuli da se zaderem   :Sad:  
Mislim da ću do kraja trudnoće raditi 5 sati prekovremeno svaki dan i vikendima   :No:

----------


## aro32

> *POJOP:* ...27.450 kuna jer sam ostala dan duze u bolnici
> *- pinguica:* Da li je to s PDV-om ili bez?
> *iirraarraa:* sa pdv-om, to je cijena za carski. 24.000 je bez pdv-a
> *- pinguica:* Ali zar 24.000 + pdv ne bi trebalo biti 29.280? Da li se to računa po nekoj drugoj stopi pdv-a?
> *Isabel:* Cijene su se mijenjale od 01.12. tako da ako je Pojop rodila prije toga, bilo je nešto jeftinije, plus možda je imala još koji dodatni trošak.


Zbunjujete ženu (i ostale  :Wink: )
-carski je bio 22.000 + pdv 26.840 kn
-dan duže u bolnici bio je, očito, 500 + pdv 610 kn

*Od 1.12.* je carski 24.000 + pdv *29.280* kn;
-dan u bolnici je sad, čini mi se, 550 + pdv 671 kn. Eto.

Netko je gore stavio cjenik.

----------


## aro32

Cjenik je bio na prethodnoj temi ("PR 5. dio"), ono je moj copy-paste.

Nego, mene više zanima je li tko na prirodnom porodu imao kakvih dodatnih troškova, odn. što je sve uključeno u tih 18 keka (17.690).
...bez kade, bez epiduralne, samo _partus vulgaris_.

----------


## iirraarraa

prirodni porod i tri dana tamo boravka.uz svu potrebnu njegu za tebe i bebu.jedino ako beba dobije žuticu, to plačaš 200 kn...taj neki lijek, injekciju štaveć ide za žuticu.......
zašto bi zbunjivali
14000 je prirodni
porod u vodi 18 000
carski 24 000
dan muža ili koga već 550 kn
dan boravka u bolnici u slućaju neke bolesti ili nečega 1500 kn(ako naplate, čula sam da nekad ženama ne naplate te dodatne dane)
na to sve +PDV
pregled 500 kn, 4d 700 , to je sa pdv-om

----------


## Leeeaaa

> Molim vas sad za malo pomoći, trebala bi se odlučiti za doktora tj. doktoricu tamo koja će me onda redovno od 30 tj. pregledavati UZV, jako nam je bitno da je stručnjak na tom području jer treba znati gledati protoke koji su nam sad pa nadalje najbitniji, napredovanje bebe, trenutnu težinu (što bolje procijeniti), vidjeti ako se beba slučajno prestane razvijeti i sl. Znači najboljeg UZV dijagnostičara tj. srtučnjaka. Jel bolja u tome dr. Zmijanac ili dr. Gebauer? I da je simpa i strpljivam, da ju mogu sve pitati, da nam objasni svaku situaciju i sl..
> 
> Hvala


A zašto ne Podobnik (osim ako je zatrpan i nema ni jedan slobodan termin   :Smile:  )?

Mislim da je on najbolji za protoke...nama je "fulao" porođajnu težinu za 100g   :Wink:

----------


## velika.jabuka

ja sam radi popunjenosti termina prvo krenula kod dr. Zmijanac (kad smo tek planirali trudnoću) i s njom sam igrom slučaja imala vrlo negativno iskustvo. vjerojatno se samo tako potrefilo, jer čujem da je inače super. mene je nepotrebno koštala puno novaca, živaca i par mjeseci 'pokušavanja'.

sad sam kod prof. Podobnika osobno i super mi je. među nama govoreći, prvo sam bila malo skeptična jer sam mislila da mi se neće posvetiti jer nisam neki celebrity, da nikad neće imati vremena.. situacija je potpuno suprotna. na kraju je ispalo da sam imala dvije situacije u trudnoći koje su me zabrinule, nazvala sam ga i odmah mi se povratno javio, dao mi upute, smirio me i zvao još nekoliko puta da vidi dal je sve ok..

----------


## aro32

Pojasni mi ovo, please:



> dan boravka u bolnici u slućaju neke bolesti ili nečega 1500 kn(ako naplate, čula sam da nekad ženama ne naplate te dodatne dane)+PDV


Što, nije 550? Drugo, ako se desi da moram duže biti u bolnici, zar me ne mogu prebaciti u drugu bolnicu (i bez dopunskog me košta manje)??




> pregled 500 kn, 4d 700 , to je sa pdv-om


I ovo mi nije jasno: pregled čega je 500, odn., nije li u pregled uključen i 4D uzv (jedino taj imaju, nemaju "običan"). Netko reče da je 700 kad ti snimaju dvd za doma.
I kažeš, čistih 500 (uključen pdv)? Razumij me, svaka kuna mi je bitna, nažalost (_O tempora, o mores!_). :/

----------


## Isabel

> Isabel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Molim vas sad za malo pomoći, trebala bi se odlučiti za doktora tj. doktoricu tamo koja će me onda redovno od 30 tj. pregledavati UZV, jako nam je bitno da je stručnjak na tom području jer treba znati gledati protoke koji su nam sad pa nadalje najbitniji, napredovanje bebe, trenutnu težinu (što bolje procijeniti), vidjeti ako se beba slučajno prestane razvijeti i sl. Znači najboljeg UZV dijagnostičara tj. srtučnjaka. Jel bolja u tome dr. Zmijanac ili dr. Gebauer? I da je simpa i strpljivam, da ju mogu sve pitati, da nam objasni svaku situaciju i sl..
> 
> Hvala
> 
> 
> A zašto ne Podobnik (osim ako je zatrpan i nema ni jedan slobodan termin   )?
> ...


Pa iskreno, MM ima nekakvu averziju od njega, ne sviđa mu se baš, meni je isto nekako li-la, iako ne možemo suditi o čovijeku kojeg praktički nismo ni upoznali. Ali, MM i ja smo nekako mirniji i veseliji s tim da idemo k nekom drugom tamo do poroda, a onda ako bude carski, naravno da nam je jasno da će ga 99% raditi on.
Dodatni "no" nam je što je kod njega tako velika gužva, i imam preferenciju uvijek ići ne kod "glavnog" doktora i vlasnika, zašto, ne piraj, ne znam   :Grin:  . Tako sam i u Viliju, nisam htjela ići kod dr. Latin, već kod druga dva doktora tamo, i odluka mi je bila ispravna  :D .

MM i ja smo zajedno trudni :D , uvijek idemo zajedno na sve preglede i pretrage, jako mi je bitno kako se on osjeća pored doktora kao i kako se ja osjećam. 

 :Kiss:

----------


## Stana

Doktori ljudi- još sam to htjela napisati- ima jedan topic s ovim naslovom.
Doktori još uvijek jesu ljudi, ali kak mi se čini neće to više biti kroz neko vrijeme. Možda će vas uskoro liječiti roboti. Jer upravo javnost svojim stavovima o doktorima i beskrajnim tužakanjima/vrijeđanjima/omalovažavanjima/javnim prozivanjima itd itd prema doktorima, radi protuuslugu sama sebi- sve manje ljudi upisuje medicinu, sve manje ljudi traži specijalizacije, doktora fali jako puno... ma ljudi, nitko nije mazohist da trpi 10 i više godina škole, a onda još i razna s....a od ljudi koje liječi i s čijim bolestima živi, a onda dobije samo jedan naslov u novinama tipa "Doktor XY ubio pacijenta namjerno" i prozivanje na visokointelektualnom i visokokompetentnom Rodinom forumu...

----------


## mikka

a kaj si ti Stana zabrijala?

----------


## piplica

> a kaj si ti Stana zabrijala?


Opet govor ulice...tcc, tcc...   :Nope:  







 :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

a ti me pratis, a?  :Grin:

----------


## anatom

curke-nemojte me razapet- ali Stana ipak u nekim stvarima ima pravo.

----------


## mikka

> Tužba? Stekla sam dojam da je glavna fora među vama ići roditi u PR, jer ipak je to cool, i onda tražiti mane i gdje ih ima i gdje ih nema, blatiti doktore, blatiti sestre... Vi ovdje zbilja ničime niste zadovoljne. Osoblje u državnim ustanovama ne valja, jer vam ništa ne objašnjava, nema vremena, neljubazno je... Osoblje u privatnim ustanovama opet ne valja, jer previše objašnjava, preljubazno je, a to- po vašem- radi jer se boji tužbi. Dakle, ne valja nitko i nigdje. Samo što od državne bolnice teško da možete iskamčiti novac, a od PR kao možete, jer oni imaju novaca, pa se sad svi pušete da ćete ih tužiti, zbog ovog i onog... Ma mislim, katastrofa. Za neke stvari na koje se žalite ima opravdanja, ali za mnoge nema. A vi bi i dalje samo tužile. Za prebijeli zid, za šnitu manje salame za doručak, za prestare pramenove na kosi sestre. Ništa ne valja, nitko ne valja, a oni tamo sve rade da se pokriju od tužbe. I nisu vam napravili ništa dobro, nisu vam ni u čemu pomogli, samo su gledali kak će od vas uzeti novac.
> Mislim, zbilja nemam ništa s PR, niti tamo radim a niti koga od njih osobno poznam, niti sam ikada tamo išla a niti mislim, ali zbilja- kad pšretjerate, onda pretjerate. 
> I nemojte misliti da tim novcem kojeg tamo ostavite možete kupiti sve. Možete platiti usluge rodilišta, ali svoju kulturu ne. Nema novca da se to kupi.





> Doktori ljudi- još sam to htjela napisati- ima jedan topic s ovim naslovom.
> Doktori još uvijek jesu ljudi, ali kak mi se čini neće to više biti kroz neko vrijeme. Možda će vas uskoro liječiti roboti. Jer upravo javnost svojim stavovima o doktorima i beskrajnim tužakanjima/vrijeđanjima/omalovažavanjima/javnim prozivanjima itd itd prema doktorima, radi protuuslugu sama sebi- sve manje ljudi upisuje medicinu, sve manje ljudi traži specijalizacije, doktora fali jako puno... ma ljudi, nitko nije mazohist da trpi 10 i više godina škole, a onda još i razna s....a od ljudi koje liječi i s čijim bolestima živi, a onda dobije samo jedan naslov u novinama tipa "Doktor XY ubio pacijenta namjerno" i prozivanje na visokointelektualnom i visokokompetentnom Rodinom forumu...


naravno da ima, nije sve crno bijelo. ali ovi quotani dijelovi me podsjecaju na ono kada na webu od jutarnjeg sve na kraju zavrsi na bandicu, srbima i jugoslaviji  :Rolling Eyes:  

kakve veze ima rodin forum sa manjkom doktora? pa i da se prozivaju i ovo ono, je li to stvarno uvijek bezveze? 

i za privatno rodiliste, Stana je uspjela previdjeti masu postova u kojima se hvali i rodiliste i osoblje. zato ju i pitam kaj je zabrijala.

----------


## Scandalous

Da, ima u tome puno istine što kaže Stana... ja se ne bih petljala u živote ljudi kojima nije prošlo sve u redu, ali nakon ovoliko čitanja, dobila sam dojam da su zadovoljne one žene kod kojih je sve prošlo u redu, odnosno bebica je dobro, a nezadovoljne one kod kojih nije bilo tako... Zvuči prilično okrutno reći da ispada kao da se novcem želi kupiti osiguranje da će sve proći u najboljem redu... Ja znam što želim kupiti novcem, a to je luksuz... luksuz da ih pošaljem u pm ako smatram da su zaslužili i to bez imalo grižnje savjesti.... svakim danom sam sve sigurnija da je PR najbolji izbor... I da ne vjerujem doktorima i da oni mogu to obaviti najbollje i da će u datom trenutku i određenoj situaciji donjeti najbolju odluku, porodila bih se doma sama... ostavljam mogućnost pogreške, dakako, ali s obzirom da nisam studirala medicinu 10 godina, mislim da nemam moralno pravo suditi o medicinskim odlukama koje su donesene...

----------


## Frida

Pretjerale ste! 


Otvaram novi topic o Privatnom rodilištu, a ovaj užas zaključavam.

----------

